# Bicolor death due too heat?



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

I put in a new air conditioner today, and while I was doing it the temperatures got up to 82 degrees for about 30-60 minutes, and I went to feed and mist my frogs and I found one of my four orange phylobates bicolor dead, it is setup in shoebox with moist sphagnum and peperomia caperta and pothos clippings, along with a water bowl, and the only thing I can think of that killed it was the high temps for a little while, it was eating fine and doing great. The other 3 are fine. I have heard that phylobates are extremely sensitive to high temps before. What do you guys think?


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

82F shouldn't kill it. Are you sure it wasn't ammonia or some problem from being in a small show box?


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

The moss was fairly fresh so I dont think it was that, I will go check again to make sure it is dead and not just in shock.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2004)

If it was 82F in your room, most likely it was warmer in the shoe box. Where was the shoebox? was it in direct sunglight? (or near any light?). 82 shouldn't kill a frog, but I find all my vivs are around 78 when the rest of the house is at 74.


-Tad


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

They were in my frogroom (converted wooden shed), so there was no sunlight on them, just some light coming from shoplights on other tankls.


----------

